# 8th Annual Field Day Massachusetts Beekeepers’ Association



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

8th Annual Field Day
Saturday, June 22, 2013
UMass Agronomy Farm, South Deerfield, MA
Hosted by the Franklin County Beekeepers Association 
At UMass Agronomy Research Farm
80 River Road (north off Rt. 116)
South Deerfield, MA 01373

http://massbee.org/meetings/2013-field-day

Map


http://maps.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTE...om=17&q1=23%20river%20rd%20s%20deerfield%20ma


Hope to see you it UMass Agronomy Farm, South Deerfield, MA 

Jim of Athol,MA. 



BEE HAPPY Jim 134 




http://maps.google.com/maps/mm?t=h&...2.478428,-72.57843&spn=0.004083,0.006899&z=17

Attached below is a kmz file that opens in google earth that will set you at the exact location. You can get your directions to here from within google earth or send it to your gps from google earth.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:delivered free of shipping charges

Hi Beekeepers,
Bushy Mountain will be at the Mass Bee Field Day (June 22) in South Deerfield. Your advance orders can be delivered free of shipping charges to the Field Day event. Bushy Mountain will have vendor booth at Field Day and I encourages you to order any equipment from them direct.





BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------

